

Marijuana use doesn’t lower your IQ - Multics
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/10/22/no-marijuana-use-doesnt-lower-your-iq/

======
Elizer0x0309
If IQ is still used to measure intelligence, then this article is outdated and
I'm truly being polite.

